# Some strikers just turned



## TTP GC (Mar 25, 2020)

Turkey pot call strikers
Cocobolo, bloodwood, mexican ebony honduran rosewood, black limba, kingwood, Nicaragua cocobolo

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2020)

Very nice array! Some terrific wood species there! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 25, 2020)

Remarkable job in the consistency from one to the other. Good job.


----------



## Cody Hatten (Mar 25, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------

